# forum interface translations



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I've relaunched the forum interface translation project for many languages. There have been a number of changes to the interface since we upgraded to vBulletin 4.1 and it would be good to update the translated strings.

Senior Members (those with more than 100 posts) will see a box with a link to the project page from many forums. (example for Spanish)  Anybody is welcome to work on it, but I thought it best to only show the link to the Sr. Members.

Let me know if you have any problems.

Mike

PS. If we don't have a translation for your language, and you have 2-3 people with enough spare time, please contact me and I can get you started.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Always good to have a multilingual interface, it's definitely about time WR got up to speed 
Does each link in the forum take you to a (where available) different set of languages?
Or is it just Spanish available at the _momento_?

Edit: I can see it's not just Spanish, I've just been poking around in the Italian section, which was where I saw all this linking accounts and Facebook related content, connecting Facebook avatars and "Additional Facebook Options". 

What new wizardry is this?


----------



## mkellogg

Hi Alex,

Yes, you will find the links to the different interfaces in different forums.  The Italian interface is linked to from the Italian forum, Russian from the Russian forum, etc.

Facebook options?  You will find a few translations for features that I haven't enabled (yet).  I have to admit that I was looking at the Facebook features earlier today.  We might see some of them here soon. 

Mike


----------



## luna_mdq

Hello, I was translating the category Register and I get this error: 



> There was a problem with one of your translations. Please remember to leave any text inside < and > signs exactly as is in the original English phrase.



Here's the original text:


> <p>Although the administrators and moderators of {1} will attempt to keep all objectionable
> messages off this site, it is impossible for us to review all messages. All messages express the views of
> the author, and neither the owners of {1}, nor vBulletin Solutions, Inc. (developers of vBulletin)
> will be held responsible for the content of any message.</p>
> 
> <p>By agreeing to these rules, you warrant that you will not post any messages that are obscene, vulgar,
> sexually-oriented, hateful, threatening, or otherwise violative of any laws.</p>
> 
> <p>The owners of {1} reserve the right to remove, edit, move or close any content item for any reason.</p>



And here my translation:


> <p>Aunque los administradores y moderadores de {1} intentarán mantener el contenido cuestionables lejos del sitio, es imposible para nosotros revisar todos los mensajes. Los mensajes expresan la posición de su autor, los dueños de {1} y vBulletin Solutions, Inc. (desarrolladores de vBulletin) no son responsables del contenido de los mismos.</p>
> 
> <p>Al aceptar estas reglas, te comprometes a no enviar mensajes que sean obscenos, vulgares, de naturaleza sexual, aborrecibles, amenazante, o que violen alguna de las reglas.</p>
> 
> <p>Los dueños de {1} se reservan el derecho de eliminar, editar, mover o cerrar cualquier contenido por cualquier razón. </p>



I can sort of see why it's giving me the error, but it shouldn't.


----------



## swift

Tenés que asegurarte de mantener tu sesión activa. Si tu sesión expira, tenés que volver a conectarte y marcar la casilla correspondiente.


----------



## swift

Pues no... Acabo de intentarlo y no funcionó.


----------



## swift

Never mind, I just found out. Don't use the paragraph tags (<p></p>). 

I have done this before, feel free to PM me if you have any questions.


----------



## mkellogg

Hi Luna,

Thanks for reporting this.  We will take a look at it and fix the problem tomorrow.

Mike


----------



## swift

Translators,

I just checked a couple of phrases and I think it's necessary to emphasize that *you cannot omit any text inside < >*! Just copy and paste, making sure you translate the English text. This is important since the editor needs to transform those tags into active links.


----------



## joe

Hi Luna,

This problem should be fixed now.  I went back and added in the <p> and </p> tags on your reported translation myself, but I don't think you should have any problems going forward as long as the text inside the < and > does not change.

Joe


----------



## tsoapm

I probably shouldn't ask but:





> Sorry not to give you better context information about when and where a phrase is used!


There's no way at all for us to see where the translations go then? I was thinking about sorting out some of the easier Italian ones, but I wouldn't know what I was doing… Also, a way of searching through the existing translations for consistency of terms would be helpful.

I'm asking for the moon on a stick I imagine? 

Thanks,
Mark


----------



## mkellogg

TSoaPM said:


> There's no way at all for us to see where the translations go then?


At the bottom of the main page for the interface translations, there is a list of the sections and what they mean.  So, for instance, "postbit" is everything included within one post in a thread.  That is the best we can do for now.


----------



## miguel89

I was trying to translate some text for the Spanish interface, but so many of them just give me an SQL error message when I press submit. I double-checked I wasn't messing with the HTML or JS code.
This one, for example, under emailbody:


> Reason:[indent][COLOR=SeaGreen]$reportinfo[reason][/COLOR][/indent]
> [url=$vboptions[bburl]/member.php?u=$reportinfo[ruserid]]$reportinfo[rusername][/url] has reported a private message.
> Sent by: [url=$vboptions[bburl]/member.php?u=$reportinfo[puserid]]$reportinfo[pusername][/url]
> Original Content: [quote]$reportinfo[message][/quote][/code]


----------



## joe

Hi miguel89,

Can you send me the translation you are trying to submit for this particular phrase?  I did not get any errors submitting the English phrase as is, but maybe there is something in the translation causing the error.

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## miguel89

It works for me now too.

There are other entries, though, that cannot be processed, but don't give a SQL error. Like this one, under the error category:

The IP Address is: <a target='_blank' href='http://private.dnsstuff.com/tools/ipall.ch?domain={1}'>{1}</a>.
<br>The host name is: {2}.
<div id='postUA'></div>
<script>
var qs = location.search.substring(1),
parts = [],
postid;
parts = qs.split("&");
for(z=0;z<parts.length;z++){
if(parts[z].indexOf("p=") == 0){
postid = parts[z].substring(2);
}
}
document.getElementById("postUA").innerHTML = '<a href="http://www2.wordreference.com/translators/forums/postinformation.aspx?postid=' + postid + '" target="_blank">User-agent</a> if the post is from the past week.';
</script>

This is what I try to send:

La dirección IP es: <a target='_blank' href='http://private.dnsstuff.com/tools/ipall.ch?domain={1}'>{1}</a>.
<br>El nombre del servidor es: {2}.
<div id='postUA'></div>
<script>
var qs = location.search.substring(1),
parts = [],
postid;
parts = qs.split("&");
for(z=0;z<parts.length;z++){
if(parts[z].indexOf("p=") == 0){
postid = parts[z].substring(2);
}
}
document.getElementById("postUA").innerHTML = '<a href="http://www2.wordreference.com/translators/forums/postinformation.aspx?postid=' + postid + '" target="_blank">Agente de usuario</a> si el mensaje es de la semana pasada.';
</script>

I also tried to send the text with the last line untranslated, to no avail.


----------



## joe

Give it another try, I made a small change that I think fixes this problem.


----------



## miguel89

It works now. Thank you.
This is the SQL error I get from time to time.

Edit:
I got a different SQL error:


> [OdbcException (0x80131937): ERROR [HY000] [MySQL][ODBC 5.1 Driver][mysqld-5.5.18-log]INSERT,UPDATE command denied to user 'phrasetranslator'@'10.24.37.2' for table 'phrase_vboriginal']
> System.Data.Odbc.OdbcConnection.HandleError(OdbcHandle hrHandle, RetCode retcode) +40
> System.Data.Odbc.OdbcCommand.ExecuteReaderObject(CommandBehavior behavior, String method, Boolean needReader, Object[] methodArguments, SQL_API odbcApiMethod) +2967
> System.Data.Odbc.OdbcCommand.ExecuteReaderObject(CommandBehavior behavior, String method, Boolean needReader) +105
> System.Data.Odbc.OdbcCommand.ExecuteReader(CommandBehavior behavior) +92
> ASP.translators_foruminterface_phrasetranslateupdate_aspx.OpenReader(String mySQL) +117
> ASP.translators_foruminterface_phrasetranslateupdate_aspx.__Render__control1(HtmlTextWriter __w, Control parameterContainer) +13923
> System.Web.UI.Control.RenderChildrenInternal(HtmlTextWriter writer, ICollection children) +131
> System.Web.UI.Page.Render(HtmlTextWriter writer) +40
> System.Web.UI.Page.ProcessRequestMain(Boolean includeStagesBeforeAsyncPoint, Boolean includeStagesAfterAsyncPoint) +5290



When trying to send this line under vBOriginal:
<span class="label">Started by&nbsp;<a href="{1}" class="username understate" title="Started by {2} on {3}">{2}</a>{4},&nbsp;{3}</span>

<span class="label">Iniciado por&nbsp;<a href="{1}" class="username understate" title="Iniciado por {2} el {3}">{2}</a>{4},&nbsp;{3}</span>


----------



## mkellogg

miguel89 said:


> This is the SQL error I get from time to time.


You should be able to just hit F5 to resend the change and it will take it.

Thanks for your contributions, Miguel!


----------



## Youngfun

Hello mkellogg! 

Currently the only contribution I made to translation is with modifying a previously badly-translated Chinese page about PMs.
It seems that Chinese users are quite lazy and don't want to translate this forum into Chinese. 
The translation is difficult not only because context is missing, but also because English has more standardized computer-related and internet-related term but other languages don't.
So in Chinese there isn't a standardized form for "Private Message", it had been translated previously by someone in 5 different ways in the same page! 
I tried to make the translation more coherent and always use the same word for "Message", and always the same word for "Private message".

Another problem is caused by syntax differences between English and Chinese.
For example the English "Replied to *Mike*" should be translated in Chinese as "已给 *Mike* 回复", literally _"Already 'to *Mike*' replied"_.
But the English text was "Replied to", and there is no way to put the username in the middle of translation, because there's no {1}.
So I translated it in a weird way, that makes the sentence longer: “已给以下用户回复：”, literally _"Already 'to the following user' replied:"
_The ideal would be to have the original English "Replied to *{1}*" instead of plain "Replied to". So I can translate it in Chinese as “已给*{1}*回复”, literally: _"Already 'to *{1}*' replied"_.

 My suggestion is that every translator may request to add the {1} when needed in his/her own language. So that you may add {1} to the original English sentence, and then let the system add automatically a {1} at the end of the sentences by default in already translated language.
Is this technically possible?

Currently I'm using the Italian interface, which is good, except for some translations that are confusing and misleading.
For example, "Closed thread" should be "Discussione chiusa", but is instead translated as "Chiudi la discussione" which means "Close the thread" in the imperative form!
When I first saw that, I thought: "Wow! I'm not a moderator but can close threads?" Then I tried to click on the button and nothing happened. 
I also don't like how the WR Italian email is written.
Now I'm going to make some changes there, if I manage to find the correct chapter.
But the good point is that the Italian translation is almost complete at about 90%,  differently from the Chinese translation which lacks a lot of  translations...

Thank you for the efforts you put in this forum in order to improve it, and have a nice day!


----------



## mkellogg

Hi Youngfun,

Thanks for taking some time to improve the translations of the forum. 


Youngfun said:


> My suggestion is that every translator may request to add the {1} when needed in his/her own language. So that you may add {1} to the original English sentence, and then let the system add automatically a {1} at the end of the sentences by default in already translated language.
> Is this technically possible?


No, not without reporting these issues back to vBulletin. If you gather a list of suggested changes, I'll be happy to pass them on to vB, though I can't guarantee that they will make the changes in the end.

Thank you again for your efforts!  One these translations are in good shape, I plan to release them for all vBulletin websites to use.

Mike


----------



## gonzalox237

Ho can I traslate the page into Esperanto?


----------



## mkellogg

Gonzalo, I hate to say "no", but we don't even have an Esperato forum here.  If we get enough discussion going to create an Esperanto forum, then we can get started on an interface for the language.


----------



## gonzalox237

Ok, so it means that we can only translate into the languages that we talk about in the forum.

I thought this would be a multilingual platform for people no matter if the language they have as mother tongue is not even mentioned in the threads.

Well thanks for the information anyway. My mother tongue is spanish but I feel more confortable using the french version of the site, I hope someday I can use the Esperanto version to read the forum section.

I mean no matter if I'm checking the arabic section or maybe the russian one it will always appear in french or whatever the language I use as the main one for me.

Thank you *mkellogg*.


----------

